# Use of whip in racing study results



## KarynK (2 March 2011)

I found this a very interesting read

http://www.livescience.com/12782-horse-whipping-racehorses-study.html


----------



## Mike007 (2 March 2011)

I found it a load of ++++. The only valid points were the jockeys reactions to the study.


----------



## Jennyharvey (3 March 2011)

the sooner the whip is banned from racing, the better.  The sooner racing is banned, even better.


----------



## teagreen (3 March 2011)

Going to take a lot to get the whip banned, and racing will never be banned. Thank goodness 

We've discussed this before, but I believe the whip does make a difference - I strongly believe it doesn't hurt them at all and has a lot of use as a safety aid. I believe it would be very difficult to keep many horses straight without a whip and we'd see possibly dangerous situations occuring if they took it away. If you've ever held a racing whip you'll have seen that it is about as far away from an instrument of torture as you can get, and the punishments for misuse are so high (see Jason Maguire..) that I think it is safe and humane enough as it is.


----------



## Over2You (3 March 2011)

Jennyharvey said:



			the sooner the whip is banned from racing, the better.  The sooner racing is banned, even better.
		
Click to expand...

Could not agree more!! I am glad I am not the only one who thinks it has no place in the 21st century. We ban all kinds of animal fighting, fox hunting, badger baiting, etc. But, see nothing wrong in allowing a 'sport' to continue which kills more than one-hundred horses a year. A 'sport' in which animals routinely die from horrific injuries. Not to mention the gargantuan amount of over-breeding which sees hundreds more animals slaughtered or shot at birth for having the audacity of being born with minor defects. Of course all this is condoned by saying the hoses love doing it, that other other horse sports have their own fatalities too, and the horses would be dead if it were banned. However, this 'love' these animals show is nothing more than the result of herd instinct. As several top racehorse trainers have said: "We have harnessed their fear." When wild horses run in a similar manner to racehorses, they are doing so out of fear. The whip is perceived by them as a predator on their backs and in fact run faster to try and rid themselves of the threat. Take a look at this report by Animal Aid. It defies belief that people will actually advocate the use of a whip.

The sheer amount of over-breeding is caused by greed and continually goes unpunished. People are shocked and appalled by dogs being churned out in puppy mills, but see no problem with the massive surplus of racehorses. Owners of puppy mills are quite often brought up on charges of animal cruelty, but horse breeders get away scot-free.

As I have said before, I have been watching show jumping regularly for at least twenty-years and can count on one hand the number of fatalities I have been witness to. But, at just *ONE* meeting (the Cheltenham Festival of Death), more than thirty horses have perished since 1999. Including *SIX* on a *SINGLE* day.  In endurance racing, the heart/respiration rates of the horses are regularly inspected, and fatalities are rare. Unlike regular racing where horses frequently die of heart attacks and collapse of exhaustion. Of course those things are only made more likely by jockeys who continue to whip fatigued animals over the finish line.

You pro-racing lot disgust me!!


----------



## Over2You (3 March 2011)

teagreen said:



			Going to take a lot to get the whip banned, and racing will never be banned. Thank goodness 

We've discussed this before, but I believe the whip does make a difference - *I strongly believe it doesn't hurt them at all* and has a lot of use as a safety aid. I believe it would be very difficult to keep many horses straight without a whip and we'd see possibly dangerous situations occuring if they took it away. If you've ever held a racing whip you'll have seen that it is about as far away from an instrument of torture as you can get, and the punishments for misuse are so high (see Jason Maguire..) that I think it is safe and humane enough as it is.
		
Click to expand...

If it does not hurt, then why do a lot of racehorse get weals? Read the link I provided in my last post. It proves that *FACT*!!


----------



## Faithkat (3 March 2011)

A horse can feel a fly land on it  . . . .  just imagine what a whip really feels like?  Have you ever been whacked with a whip as hard as jockeys whack horses?  Try it sometime


----------



## teagreen (3 March 2011)

Faithkat said:



			A horse can feel a fly land on it  . . . .  just imagine what a whip really feels like?  Have you ever been whacked with a whip as hard as jockeys whack horses?  Try it sometime
		
Click to expand...

Ever been hit with a racing whip? Think it hurts a thoroughbred in full gallop? Watch a race and see how many times a jockey actually hits the horse - much of the time they are just waving it. 

Over2You, I can't be bothered writing out yet another reply to you because I know we've argued before and neither of our opinions will change. 

People who think racing should be banned are ridiculous. What on earth do you suppose we do with all the horses and people involved with it?


----------



## Mike007 (3 March 2011)

I guess youre right teagreen,not worth the effort.


----------



## Jennyharvey (4 March 2011)

teagreen said:



			Ever been hit with a racing whip? Think it hurts a thoroughbred in full gallop? Watch a race and see how many times a jockey actually hits the horse - much of the time they are just waving it. 

Over2You, I can't be bothered writing out yet another reply to you because I know we've argued before and neither of our opinions will change. 

People who think racing should be banned are ridiculous. What on earth do you suppose we do with all the horses and people involved with it?
		
Click to expand...

For a start, there would be a lot less horses suffering in the industry, and far fewer dying in races and training.  There would also be a lot less ex racers desperately looking for new homes after there racing careers are over. 
I dont reckon racing will ever be banned, as there is too much at stake financially.  But if it was, we would stop over breeding them, and over time, there would be less and less to suffer because of human ego and greed.


----------



## Amymay (4 March 2011)

teagreen said:



			Going to take a lot to get the whip banned, and racing will never be banned. Thank goodness 

We've discussed this before, but I believe the whip does make a difference - I *strongly believe it doesn't hurt them* at all and has a lot of use as a safety aid. I believe it would be very difficult to keep many horses straight without a whip and we'd see possibly dangerous situations occuring if they took it away. If you've ever held a racing whip you'll have seen that it is about as far away from an instrument of torture as you can get, and the punishments for misuse are so high (see Jason Maguire..) that I think it is safe and humane enough as it is.
		
Click to expand...

Ah bless you for your naivety - and whilst I agree that the whip _may_ have a place for keeping the horse straight, clearly being hit with any kind of stick (and yes I'm very familiar with a racing whip) is going to hurt when used hard enough.

I love racing - but firmly believe that whips should have no place in them.


----------



## teagreen (4 March 2011)

Jennyharvey said:



			For a start, there would be a lot less horses suffering in the industry, and far fewer dying in races and training.  There would also be a lot less ex racers desperately looking for new homes after there racing careers are over. 
I dont reckon racing will ever be banned, as there is too much at stake financially.  But if it was, we would stop over breeding them, and over time, there would be less and less to suffer because of human ego and greed.
		
Click to expand...

Ok, so say it is banned tomorrow. What do you think will happen to the hundreds of thousands of horses currently involved in the racing industry? It would be impossible to find all the animals homes, and people would throw there arms up when they learn they were just being slaughtered, or left neglected because there is no money or people to care for them. 

And what about the people employed by racing? Thousands of people suddenly out of the job they love - not just stable staff, but jockeys, those employed at racecourses, vets, farriers, admin staff. 

If you banned racing, it would be a LONG time until the 'suffering' you speak of stops. It wouldn't stop in a year, it wouldn't stop in two years, it wouldn't stop until every animal destined for or already in the racing industry had been rehomed correctly or was dead, and considering the fact we already have trouble finding homes for ex-racers, you really think injecting a million more would help? 

Banning racing is not viable in any way. It would make equine suffering a hell of a lot worse before it made it any better. People should be campaigning for REAL suffering to stop before they hit on the racing industry, something which they probably know very little about other than reading Animal Aid's sensationalist and very over dramatic reporting.


----------



## teagreen (4 March 2011)

amymay said:



			Ah bless you for your naivety - and whilst I agree that the whip _may_ have a place for keeping the horse straight, clearly being hit with any kind of stick (and yes I'm very familiar with a racing whip) is going to hurt when used hard enough.

I love racing - but firmly believe that whips should have no place in them.
		
Click to expand...

Dear, I'm not naive, I used to spend many a fun hour running around a racing yard with a racing stick hitting my friends, and it hurt - we were relaxed and standing still and giggling and if you got a hell of an arm behind it, it did sting the flesh. Though it never left the same mark that hitting each other with a 'normal' riding whip did..

I agree, it's going to hurt when used hard enough. However, if it was used 'hard enough' every time a jockey hit a horse (particularly these often thin skinned TB's), they would come back marked every time. I daresay they'd come back anxious, flinching, a horse in pain. But they don't. Those that do come back marked aren't ignored, the jockey is banned. Jockeys are often banned when the horse comes back absolutely fine and showing no adverse effects whatsoever - there is always someone watching out for and ready to punish the jockey who uses the whip too much.

I know they can feel it but I don't believe it really hurts them, causes them an unacceptable level of pain, otherwise you'd see a lot more signs than you do just now. But I'm not stupid and I agree with whoever it was who wrote in The Telegraph at the time this study came up and said we will never truely know about the impact of the whip until we have talking horses. Until then, I haven't seen any that have been horrifically damaged by the whip in racing.

It's a shame for racing that it is so high profile and that whips are called 'whips'. For the amount of 'suffering' racehorses I've seen, I've seen a hell of a lot more proper suffering in the showing, dressage and showjumping worlds. I've seen spurs misused frequently in various different places, but I don't disagree with using spurs - it is the rider who hurts the horse, not the spurs. Same with the whip in racing, and luckily those who misuse it are punished. I really believe it is a useful tool during a race for getting a lazy horse going, for keeping them straight, for preventing accidents - but I don't believe it causes vast amounts of suffering.


----------



## millitiger (4 March 2011)

The people who think the whip should be banned from racing, do you also think it should be banned from sports like eventing?

I think perhaps they should be not be used to in the finish of the race but I think they are very important for helping to straighten the horse when jumping- jockeys can hardly use their legs for this the same way a normal rider with longer stirrups can.


----------



## Amymay (4 March 2011)

millitiger said:



			The people who think the whip should be banned from racing, do you also think it should be banned from sports like eventing?

I think perhaps they should be not be used to in the finish of the race but I think they are very important for helping to straighten the horse when jumping- jockeys can hardly use their legs for this the same way a normal rider with longer stirrups can.
		
Click to expand...

No MT - I don't think it should be banned from sports like eventing.

My issue with the whip in racing is that a jockey will pick up his stick and beat a tired horse (who really has nothing more to give) across the line.


----------



## Megan_T (4 March 2011)

What would happen to the TB breed if racing was banned? I mean PURE TB's..... would be a very sad day if the breed disappeared....

I have to agree with the point that there is a hell of a lot of unseen suffering in other equine sports too. I have had beautiful, strong showjumpers returned to me (as a groom) after being worked with blood dripping from their sides from being spurred and sweating like I have never, ever seen - shaking from head to toe. Just because you don't see it, doesn't mean it doesn't happen. Although it suits some people's mentality to think that...

I am on and off deciding about the use of the whip in racing - but I certainly don't think it should be banned. I honestly believe that they do enjoy it - I've seen enough TB's refuse to start to believe that if they don't want to, they won't! Lol.

Who knows - they'll always be a rift with this one, as with many other things in life - it's what the makes the world go around.


----------



## millitiger (4 March 2011)

amymay said:



			No MT - I don't think it should be banned from sports like eventing.

My issue with the whip in racing is that a jockey will pick up his stick and beat a tired horse (who really has nothing more to give) across the line.
		
Click to expand...

So do you really want the whip banned from racing then?

Or as I said above, ban them from using it in the finish?
I am pretty sure BE has a rule that you can't whip a horse after the last fence- perhaps racing could have a similar rule?


----------



## Amymay (4 March 2011)

Or as I said above, ban them from using it in the finish?
I am pretty sure BE has a rule that you can't whip a horse after the last fence- perhaps racing could have a similar rule? [/i]

Yes, possibly that would be the way to go.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## pastie2 (4 March 2011)

Over2You said:



			If it does not hurt, then why do a lot of racehorse get weals? Read the link I provided in my last post. It proves that *FACT*!!
		
Click to expand...

Crikey o2y. I dont think that I have ever read such niave, ill informed **** before. If I was ever to come back to this earth again, I would like to be a racehorse. They have the most wonderful life, well provided for, people that understand the breed and their instinct to gallop is fullfilled. Yes it is a huge industry that employs thousands and thousands of people, it also gives huge pleasure to millions. In every equine sport there is the seedier side I can assure you. Racing is the biggest and most tellevised of all of them, and the fatalities happen and the world sees them. They are not strapped down with all sorts of equipment, they are trained to run and if the whip is used it is an encouragement for the horse to keep its mind on the job. The racing whip is designed not to make weals on a horse, it is an essential bit of kit to use in a race to keep a horse straight and keep him up to his job.
A racehorse in training is not whipped, nor does it have spurs dug into its ribs and do you know, it never has a blue tongue! So before you write such emotive rubbish look at the bigger picture.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (4 March 2011)

yet another tired emotive thread with misinformed rubbish- not worth further comment.


----------



## use a name (4 March 2011)

oh my gosh.i cant beleive what some of youn are saying.the cruelty that goes on in racing is disgusting.and its all well to say that horses are are injured in other sports,but they are GERERALLY injured due to accidents etc.on the other hand in racing,it causes SOO much damage to the body.and the amount of youngsters put down when they arnt sold...


----------



## teagreen (4 March 2011)

use a name said:



			oh my gosh.i cant beleive what some of youn are saying.the cruelty that goes on in racing is disgusting.and its all well to say that horses are are injured in other sports,but they are GERERALLY injured due to accidents etc.on the other hand in racing,it causes SOO much damage to the body.and the amount of youngsters put down when they arnt sold...

Click to expand...



What do you suggest we do then, ban it? I'd love to be a racehorse myself, the treatment they get is second to none. Rather be a racehorse than one of the thousands of poor horses standing around in mud filled fields with no job to do, quietly getting thinner.


----------



## pastie2 (4 March 2011)

use a name said:



			oh my gosh.i cant beleive what some of youn are saying.the cruelty that goes on in racing is disgusting.and its all well to say that horses are are injured in other sports,but they are GERERALLY injured due to accidents etc.on the other hand in racing,it causes SOO much damage to the body.and the amount of youngsters put down when they arnt sold...

Click to expand...

As you dont seem to be able to have a clue about the english language, I doubt that you have the first notion about horse racing, sorry.


----------



## use a name (4 March 2011)

Oh whatever.I was in a rush,thats such a petty thing to say.Hardly to do with the point is it.It still stands.Although i will agree with how many horses are mistreated in other situations.Its all sick


----------



## use a name (4 March 2011)

Oh my gosh.I cant beleive what some of you are saying.The cruelty that goes on in racing is disgusting,and its all well to say that horses are injured in other sports,but they are GENERALLY injured due to accidents etc.On the other hand in racing,it causes SOO much damage to the body,and the amount of youngsters put down when they arnt sold... 

Better for you...


----------



## Tiny Fluffy Coblet (7 March 2011)

I think a lot of things need to change in racing a long time before we get to use of the whip, that at least is VERY tightly controlled. I don't have a problem with racing in itself but the racing industry...that needs to enter the 21st century. 

I find racing 2 year olds unacceptable and I think the training needs to take into account the risks associated with microtrauma and build up the skeletal system more before fast work is started. No youngster should get bucked shins if enough time is taken. I think that the 1st of Jan birthday needs review as it means that some of the later foaled youngsters are barely long yearlings when backed. I think the industry needs to take more responsibility for the fallout and retraining. I think that the feeding regimes (tons of starch in big meals isn't exactly what the horses gut evolved to deal with) and the care (stabling 24/7) needs to be examined and changed. 

HOWEVER as long as racing and betting are multi-billion pound industries then money will be the main consideration. Though I believe that it is wrong to keep horses in all the time I can appreciate the terror associated with turning 1/2 a million or more pounds worth of super-fit horseflesh out in the field for a buck and fart. Though on the other hand if they were turned out regularly throughout their lives the risk if them going loopy and injuring themselves would be much lower....


----------



## Jennyharvey (7 March 2011)

teagreen said:





What do you suggest we do then, ban it? I'd love to be a racehorse myself, the treatment they get is second to none. Rather be a racehorse than one of the thousands of poor horses standing around in mud filled fields with no job to do, quietly getting thinner.
		
Click to expand...

Even tho i would love it to be banned, its never going to be.  There is far too much money at stake.  
Maybe its a shame your not a racehorse now?  Then maybe if you come back again as a human, you will think differently.  Being a racehorse is a tuff life, yes horses are allowed to run, but they are also pushed way too far.  
I think if more people were able to experience life from an animals perspective, we might change how we feel about them, and treat them.


----------



## JessPickle (7 March 2011)

I read this, I thought calling it a study was a bit rich considering it was 5 races on one day at one racecourse.  Sounds like a jolly nice day out for someone not a study to me.


----------



## teagreen (7 March 2011)

Jennyharvey said:



			Even tho i would love it to be banned, its never going to be.  There is far too much money at stake.  
Maybe its a shame your not a racehorse now?  Then maybe if you come back again as a human, you will think differently.  Being a racehorse is a tuff life, yes horses are allowed to run, but they are also pushed way too far.  
I think if more people were able to experience life from an animals perspective, we might change how we feel about them, and treat them.
		
Click to expand...

Well we're never going to be able to 'experience life from an animals perspective' because we're humans. 
There are a lot of horses around me - including 2 jump racing yards and hundreds more 'pet' horses.
The racehorses are turned out everyday - we pass them rolling about in their fields. They spend the night on deep shaving beds with the best quality hay and feed and fresh water, and every morning the same lass will take their rugs off and groom them and then take them out - either for a hack on the roads or in the country, for some work in the school or a few turns up the all weather gallop. They are cooled off, groomed, and let outside for the afternoon. If they are injured, they are given the absolute best vet care possible, and they spend the summer months 'roughed off' next to our farm, lazing about a massive grass field with a shelter and are checked everyday. Sometimes they get to go racing, and they seem to bound up the ramp with the enthusiasm of a horse going hunting. If they do happen to be injured on the track, they are put out of their misery within 5 minutes of the injury happening.

Today I went for a walk and passed a field of ponies. It was a tiny field without a blade of grass in it, it was just pure mud as I'm sure so many little fields are just now. They had a shelter, but it had no bottom or bedding in it, it was just pure mud too. They have a scummy bowl of water and it would seem that once a week, someone throws a bit of hay in for them. The field is lined by rubbish, and they spend all day every day in it - I have never once seen anyone speaking to them or riding them - an old man chucks hay in every so often and that's it. They look bored, thin and miserable.

I'd rather be the racehorse thanks.


----------



## Allover (7 March 2011)

Tiny Fluffy Coblet said:



			I think a lot of things need to change in racing a long time before we get to use of the whip, that at least is VERY tightly controlled. I don't have a problem with racing in itself but the racing industry...that needs to enter the 21st century. 

I find racing 2 year olds unacceptable and I think the training needs to take into account the risks associated with microtrauma and build up the skeletal system more before fast work is started. No youngster should get bucked shins if enough time is taken. I think that the 1st of Jan birthday needs review as it means that some of the later foaled youngsters are barely long yearlings when backed. I think the industry needs to take more responsibility for the fallout and retraining. I think that the feeding regimes (tons of starch in big meals isn't exactly what the horses gut evolved to deal with) and the care (stabling 24/7) needs to be examined and changed. 

HOWEVER as long as racing and betting are multi-billion pound industries then money will be the main consideration. Though I believe that it is wrong to keep horses in all the time I can appreciate the terror associated with turning 1/2 a million or more pounds worth of super-fit horseflesh out in the field for a buck and fart. Though on the other hand if they were turned out regularly throughout their lives the risk if them going loopy and injuring themselves would be much lower....
		
Click to expand...

^^^This^^^^ plus

We all know that there are parts of the racing industry that need to be addressed.

IMO there should be a limit on the amount of foals born each year to try and avoid the culls that go on each year with "sub-standard" offspring. 

Race horses do not have a wonderful life the majority of the time, racing horses at 2yrs old is, whichever way you look at it, wrong. They are not developed mentally or physically and the only reason i can see for them racing at that age is money. They are kept stabled all the time and put under massive pressure to perform, i have worked on some young race horses and the injuries that are missed is shocking, especially when considering these are with the top trainers in the country. 

(A study was done some years ago and over 90% of racehorses had ulcers)

I do not think that the whip should be banned but i do believe that the jockeys should not be allowed to use the whip after the final fence or the last X amount of distance, a jockeys job is to "ride" a finish, not whip one out of the horse. 

I also think the racing industry need to be held more accountable for the horses coming out of racing and should fund projects like ROR to help these magnificent animals to have a life after the race track.

I would never ever ever want to see racing banned, the speed, agility, grace and sheer majestic quality of these horses is something that no other breed can ever come close to. 

And i agree with the other poster who pointed out the abuse meeted out to competition horses, it is disgusting and the reason i am no longer a competition groom. Unfortunately because this goes on behind closed doors the public dont get to see it


----------



## teagreen (7 March 2011)

I would just like to point out that what I'm talking about is jump racing. I know relatively little about the inside life of flat racing because I have only worked in jump racing, however...

1) Jump racers are turned out. I point you to www.kimbaileyracing.com - if you click on his blog, and scroll down a few days, you'll see pictures of his in training jumps horses playing together in their field. I only use him because I know there are pictures from the last week - but they do get turn out. 

2) Jump horses are not raced as 2 year olds. That's a whole different kettle of fish.

The 3 times Gold Cup winner, Best Mate, used to go to dressage competitions, and I know many a jumps horse who has spent time away schooling over showjumps or out hunting for various different reasons. They go out hacking on the roads and on trips to the beach, which is two things my horses have never got to do! It's a varied, good life.


----------



## Allover (7 March 2011)

Teagreen- thanks for the clarification. 

I would be gratefull if you could you answer a few questions for me regarding the jump horses start in life

1, at what age do they go into training?

2, are they bred by the same studs as flat horses?

3, Are less jump horses bred each year and no "culling" occur?

Many thanks


----------



## firehead181 (9 March 2011)

personally i think that if i were a racehorse running my little heart out and began to get tired then got hit with a whip when i was nearly at the finish line it would probably put me off trying any further. i think dont think theres much point in hitting the horse with the whip during the last leg of the race as i dont think it would encourage them to move any faster.


----------



## mighty (14 March 2011)

teagreen said:



			Ever been hit with a racing whip? Think it hurts a thoroughbred in full gallop? Watch a race and see how many times a jockey actually hits the horse - much of the time they are just waving it. 

Over2You, I can't be bothered writing out yet another reply to you because I know we've argued before and neither of our opinions will change. 

People who think racing should be banned are ridiculous. What on earth do you suppose we do with all the horses and people involved with it?
		
Click to expand...

Youre  so right if a jockey abuses his whip he will be punished, even just waving your stick makes them go faster, and for all these poor racehorses as quoted before, they are treated like  kings, better then being in a riding school and have some idiot trying  to ride on you and then come back in a box full of muck, and not geting to eat as much as they should do


----------



## mighty (14 March 2011)

teagreen said:



			Dear, I'm not naive, I used to spend many a fun hour running around a racing yard with a racing stick hitting my friends, and it hurt - we were relaxed and standing still and giggling and if you got a hell of an arm behind it, it did sting the flesh. Though it never left the same mark that hitting each other with a 'normal' riding whip did..

I agree, it's going to hurt when used hard enough. However, if it was used 'hard enough' every time a jockey hit a horse (particularly these often thin skinned TB's), they would come back marked every time. I daresay they'd come back anxious, flinching, a horse in pain. But they don't. Those that do come back marked aren't ignored, the jockey is banned. Jockeys are often banned when the horse comes back absolutely fine and showing no adverse effects whatsoever - there is always someone watching out for and ready to punish the jockey who uses the whip too much.

I know they can feel it but I don't believe it really hurts them, causes them an unacceptable level of pain, otherwise you'd see a lot more signs than you do just now. But I'm not stupid and I agree with whoever it was who wrote in The Telegraph at the time this study came up and said we will never truely know about the impact of the whip until we have talking horses. Until then, I haven't seen any that have been horrifically damaged by the whip in racing.

It's a shame for racing that it is so high profile and that whips are called 'whips'. For the amount of 'suffering' racehorses I've seen, I've seen a hell of a lot more proper suffering in the showing, dressage and showjumping worlds. I've seen spurs misused frequently in various different places, but I don't disagree with using spurs - it is the rider who hurts the horse, not the spurs. Same with the whip in racing, and luckily those who misuse it are punished. I really believe it is a useful tool during a race for getting a lazy horse going, for keeping them straight, for preventing accidents - but I don't believe it causes vast amounts of suffering.
		
Click to expand...

No not as many horses die in showjumping, do you actualy know what some do to make the horse jump higher and lift his legs ?


----------



## mighty (14 March 2011)

Megan_T said:



			What would happen to the TB breed if racing was banned? I mean PURE TB's..... would be a very sad day if the breed disappeared....

I have to agree with the point that there is a hell of a lot of unseen suffering in other equine sports too. I have had beautiful, strong showjumpers returned to me (as a groom) after being worked with blood dripping from their sides from being spurred and sweating like I have never, ever seen - shaking from head to toe. Just because you don't see it, doesn't mean it doesn't happen. Although it suits some people's mentality to think that...

I am on and off deciding about the use of the whip in racing - but I certainly don't think it should be banned. I honestly believe that they do enjoy it - I've seen enough TB's refuse to start to believe that if they don't want to, they won't! Lol.

Who knows - they'll always be a rift with this one, as with many other things in life - it's what the makes the world go around.
		
Click to expand...

At least racehorses are trained to do what they do  some showjumpers amateurs dont ride out or train there horses properly, and then go showjumping, this is a lot harder for the horse , then getting a slap with a whip, but you're right about  slapping a horse that has nothing more to give, but for that reason there are stewards , who will watch and punish the jockey


----------



## mighty (14 March 2011)

teagreen said:



			Well we're never going to be able to 'experience life from an animals perspective' because we're humans. 
There are a lot of horses around me - including 2 jump racing yards and hundreds more 'pet' horses.
The racehorses are turned out everyday - we pass them rolling about in their fields. They spend the night on deep shaving beds with the best quality hay and feed and fresh water, and every morning the same lass will take their rugs off and groom them and then take them out - either for a hack on the roads or in the country, for some work in the school or a few turns up the all weather gallop. They are cooled off, groomed, and let outside for the afternoon. If they are injured, they are given the absolute best vet care possible, and they spend the summer months 'roughed off' next to our farm, lazing about a massive grass field with a shelter and are checked everyday. Sometimes they get to go racing, and they seem to bound up the ramp with the enthusiasm of a horse going hunting. If they do happen to be injured on the track, they are put out of their misery within 5 minutes of the injury happening.

Today I went for a walk and passed a field of ponies. It was a tiny field without a blade of grass in it, it was just pure mud as I'm sure so many little fields are just now. They had a shelter, but it had no bottom or bedding in it, it was just pure mud too. They have a scummy bowl of water and it would seem that once a week, someone throws a bit of hay in for them. The field is lined by rubbish, and they spend all day every day in it - I have never once seen anyone speaking to them or riding them - an old man chucks hay in every so often and that's it. They look bored, thin and miserable.

I'd rather be the racehorse thanks.
		
Click to expand...

 well said


----------



## mighty (14 March 2011)

well said


----------



## elijahasgal (14 March 2011)

When you attack a sport because you do not like what you are seeing, consider the bigger picture. 
Animal rights activists would nibble away at our sports, at our right to have animals, to have contact with animals. the Extreme is that all animals should run wild and everyone should be a vegitarian, Wont happen? 
If a horse comes back with marks the jockey is punished.
The waving of the whip gives the horse the impression that something is coming up beside it, and the ones with the will to win, it digs brings the extra ounce or two of strength up.
the whip, if the horse is wandering can be used to help straighten it, stopping accidents.
The horses that do really well tend to go to stud, although with the market as it is, there are less at stud now as there are more broke people.


----------



## Daddy_Long_Legs (14 March 2011)

Oh for god's sake do you not have anything better to do!!! Have you lot actually worked in racing. Go work in a racing yard for 6 months and then tell me whether it should be banned or not.


----------



## RachelFerd (14 March 2011)

teagreen, thank god for someone talking sense!!

I see much more abuse with whips at riding schools than I see in racing. I see a lot more abuse with spurs and whips out eventing than I do in racing. The use of the whip is so heavily regulated in racing that abuse is not even possible... plus have any of you lot even handled a BHA approved whip? They are incredibly well padded - the most recent ones especially so.

And on the other notes of the general life of a racehorse - it is not just jump horses that get turned out - we turn out most of our flat horses (save a few who don't enjoy being in the field) and they are out in pairs in big fields and left to enjoy a full afternoon out in the sunshine with lush grazing. Our horses are not galloped into the ground - they hack out, they jump little showjumps and they get schooled in the arena - even as flat horses, not jumpers.

Their life is absolute luxury compared to the majority of equines. 

We do race 2yos, and yes, it's not something I fully agree with. However, we leave the immature ones until they are mentally and physically equal to the more forward ones. If they start to show signs of not coping with the process they are put on a break for a month or so. Most of our 2yos will run 3-6 times and then be given the winter off to mature - they are not run into the ground. Older horses can have as many problems with bucked shins as 2yos do - many 4/5yo jumpers who have been broken much later will also have problems with sore shins when they are first started on.


----------



## Over2You (15 March 2011)

RachelFerd said:



			teagreen, thank god for someone talking sense!!

I see much more abuse with whips at riding schools than I see in racing. I see a lot more abuse with spurs and whips out eventing than I do in racing. *The use of the whip is so heavily regulated in racing that abuse is not even possible...* plus have any of you lot even handled a BHA approved whip? They are incredibly well padded - the most recent ones especially so.

And on the other notes of the general life of a racehorse - it is not just jump horses that get turned out - we turn out most of our flat horses (save a few who don't enjoy being in the field) and they are out in pairs in big fields and left to enjoy a full afternoon out in the sunshine with lush grazing. Our horses are not galloped into the ground - they hack out, they jump little showjumps and they get schooled in the arena - even as flat horses, not jumpers.

Their life is absolute luxury compared to the majority of equines. 

We do race 2yos, and yes, it's not something I fully agree with. *However, we leave the immature ones until they are mentally and physically equal to the more forward ones.*If they start to show signs of not coping with the process they are put on a break for a month or so. Most of our 2yos will run 3-6 times and then be given the winter off to mature - they are not run into the ground. Older horses can have as many problems with bucked shins as 2yos do - many 4/5yo jumpers who have been broken much later will also have problems with sore shins when they are first started on.
		
Click to expand...

What?? Banned for a few days or given a suspended ban, so they can continue racing that day or the rest of the meeting. Heavily regulated my arse!!

All 2-year olds are immature!! Or is saying that some are more so than others, a fairy story you like to tell yourself??


----------



## KarynK (15 March 2011)

mighty said:



			Youre  so right if a jockey abuses his whip he will be punished...
		
Click to expand...

Yes but after the event and that is where the problem lies, especially with large influential races and race meetings.  the stewards room is too late and if as a Jockey you are getting a percentage of the winnings on a big race a few days holiday vs less money can make a difference to your willingness to end up on the carpet.

I was watching the festival today, and I am a life long racing fan but this survey and it's outcome right or wrong has made me look and think long and hard.  I think that now is the time for racing to introduce stricter rules of it's own accord, a ban on the use of the whip not the carrying of it or waving it would be a big plus to it's wider public appeal and would make the job of the stewards much more straight forward.  

There were several real triers on that run in today and I do think that hands and heals would make for a much better sight than whip use on the run in on horses already clearly giving their all in the toughest of tests.


----------



## Leaf (16 March 2011)

I think that if a Jockey is found guilty of mis-use then the horse should be disqualified, as it stands at the moment the jockey takes the flack but the owners & trainers & punters (& Jockey on %) are not penalised. The jockey is dammed if he does by the stewards/public and dammed if he gets beaten a nose on a favorite and prob jocked off. My OH has been spat at and booed by punters because he didn't beat the bejeesus out of a BF.


----------



## Natch (19 March 2011)

Interesting subject, but this fact:




			The study, which has stirred some debate in Australia, was funded by RSPCA Australia, an animal welfare group that opposes the use of whips in horse racing.
		
Click to expand...

Just ruins the validity of the research.


----------



## 1stclassalan (22 March 2011)

Tiny Fluffy Coblet said:



			I think a lot of things need to change in racing a long time before we get to use of the whip, that at least is VERY tightly controlled. I don't have a problem with racing in itself but the racing industry...that needs to enter the 21st century. 

I find racing 2 year olds unacceptable and I think the training needs to take into account the risks associated with microtrauma and build up the skeletal system more before fast work is started. No youngster should get bucked shins if enough time is taken. I think that the 1st of Jan birthday needs review as it means that some of the later foaled youngsters are barely long yearlings when backed. I think the industry needs to take more responsibility for the fallout and retraining. I think that the feeding regimes (tons of starch in big meals isn't exactly what the horses gut evolved to deal with) and the care (stabling 24/7) needs to be examined and changed. 

HOWEVER as long as racing and betting are multi-billion pound industries then money will be the main consideration. Though I believe that it is wrong to keep horses in all the time I can appreciate the terror associated with turning 1/2 a million or more pounds worth of super-fit horseflesh out in the field for a buck and fart. Though on the other hand if they were turned out regularly throughout their lives the risk if them going loopy and injuring themselves would be much lower....
		
Click to expand...

For my twopen'arth, I mostly agree with the above, especially about two year olds.

In general, I am against the whip - and I would refer all the pro lobby to the descriptions of "torture" used in criticism of say: terrorist suspects - the medja often say these guys have been tortured by being given a stiff talking to so what would you think being thrashed with a whip conjures in public opinion?

The original post article is quite well written and makes no bones about the pros and cons being in dispute quoting folk on both sides of the arguement so posters here do no good to their cause by rubbishing the messenger. One of the biggest problems designing a proper scientific test is the fact that a true test would necessarily involve the same horse running the same race once being whipped and once not in identical conditions - but unfortunately we don't have time machines.

I believe much of the pro whip lobby are motivated by sheer bloody mindedness - similar to all the stuff put up about the wearing or not of crash helmets for riders of horses or motorbikes - the whip has become a symbol of power and status beyond its ultility like a polished stone axe - and I feel will eventually go the same way.


----------

